# Todds pellet smoker



## jim1900 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am planning on smoking ribs sunday suppose to be warm 36 . My daughter got me a 6x8 pellet smoker for christmas and wondering where to place in my in mes 30 all hints helpfull thanks jim


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2011)

Jim, morning.... It should fit on the wire support rack to the left of the burner/chip tray.... Be sure to leave the top vent open wide and pull the chip tray out about 1".     I also fill the pellet tray and place it in the smoker to dry the pellets out a lilttle during warm up of the smoker.... Usually my pellets need a lilttle drying to burn correctly.... Dave


----------



## jim1900 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave i just tried it an it just fits  thanks for your help jim


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2011)

You are going to love that unit - make sure to light it and let it run for a good 10 minutes. I think you also need to open the chip loader a bit to get some air into the chamber


----------



## roller (Dec 10, 2011)

O Yea now your smoking !!!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Jim, morning.... It should fit on the wire support rack to the left of the burner/chip tray.... Be sure to leave the top vent open wide and pull the chip tray out about 1".     I also fill the pellet tray and place it in the smoker to dry the pellets out a lilttle during warm up of the smoker.... Usually my pellets need a lilttle drying to burn correctly.... Dave


 Yup Dave  is right


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't forget the camera Jim!


----------

